
Ask HN: Good long form presentation of the history of probability theory - formalsystem
How did it start? How did it evolve? Who were the main players? First big success stories? Competing formalism?
======
stiff
This is a very good book, fairly mathematical:
[https://archive.org/details/ofmathemahistory00todhrich](https://archive.org/details/ofmathemahistory00todhrich)

Ian Hacking has two books, he is a philosopher, accordingly they have a
broader outlook: "The Taming of Chance" "The Emergence of Probability"

Stephen Stigler's "The History of Statistics" seems to be the most popular
history of statistics.

